# μεθοδεύσεις



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Οι _μεθοδεύσεις_ είναι μια πολύ συνηθισμένη λέξη της εποχής, βασισμένη στη σημασία »μεταχειρίζομαι τεχνάσματα, πανουργίαν» (Δημητράκος) του _μεθοδεύω_. Το ουσιαστικό έχει σωστή μεταχείριση μόνο στο ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά:

*μεθόδευση *η ουσ. α. το να γίνεται κάτι με μέθοδο, με προγραμματισμό: _μεθόδευση για την ειρήνευση της περιοχής_· β. η μεθοδική χρησιμοποίηση τρόπων και τεχνασμάτων για να επιτύχει κανείς ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς: _μεθόδευση εύστοχη· μεθοδεύσεις για να δημιουργηθεί πλειοψηφία στη Βουλή_.​
Δεν τα πάνε πολύ καλύτερα τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά. Έτσι στου Ρίζου βρήκα:
*methodical approach
careful planning*
ενώ στον Κοραή:
*μεθόδευση* ουσ θηλ = means, method (negative sense). _Με αντιδημοκρατικές μεθοδεύσεις προσπαθούν να πάρουν την εξουσία. = They are attempting to seize power by undemocratic means._

Τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν αποδίδει τις παρακάτω _μεθοδεύσεις_:
μεθοδεύσεις σε βάρος του Ελληνισμού, μεθοδεύσεις σε βάρος των εργαζόμενων, άθλιες μεθοδεύσεις σε βάρος της κυριακάτικης αργίας, μεθοδεύσεις σε βάρος εργασιακών και ασφαλιστικών δικαιωμάτων.

Προτάσεις;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2011)

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, το έχω αποδώσει manipulations.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2011)

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε _stratagems_;


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2011)

Μήπως machinations;


----------



## rogne (Jun 7, 2011)

scheme(s), plan(s)...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

subterfuge;


----------



## Philip (Jun 8, 2011)

+1 for machinations.
Also as adjective or verb:
Underhand
Undermine

_undermine - attempt to undermine _, especially where σε βάρος is used.
_Attempts to undermine workers' rights/the right to strike
Underhand attempts to abolish Sunday as a day of rest_

no Greek on this computer, sorry


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

...
Για το ρήμα, ίσως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να ταίριαζε και το engineer:
3. (transitive) To plan or achieve some goal by contrivance or guile; to wangle or finagle.
ή αποδώ:
8. to arrange, manage, or carry through by skillful or artful contrivance: _He certainly engineered the election campaign beautifully._


----------



## Baltazar (Jun 24, 2011)

Μήπως συγγενεύει με την έκφραση "He's got his own agenda';


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Baltazar said:


> Μήπως συγγενεύει με την έκφραση "He's got his own agenda';


 
Αυτό αφορά περισσότερο τις προσωπικές προτεραιότητες. Αλλά μήπως αξίζει η _agenda_ το δικό της νηματάκι, με τόσες διαπλοκές;


----------



## cougr (Jun 24, 2011)

Ίσως _plots and schemes_ ή και το _schemes_ έτσι σκέτο, (ρήμα scheming). Π.χ. άθλιες μεθοδεύσεις σε βάρος..../_wicked schemes against_.


----------

